# MARINECARD



## MICSLtd (Apr 13, 2004)

MICS Ltd have just launched marinecard

Marinecard is the perfect tool to record race courses, waypoints, headings, wind shift data, boat set up data etc, both on and off the water.

Re-uasble and value for money....its a must!

For info infront check out www.marinecard.com


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

You must be kidding! $25 for plastic sheets and a grease pencil? The one will blow overboard and the other will roll around leaving smeary marks everywhere. If a dinghy sailor needs to note stuff down, they can write it on the deck or side tanks. On PHRF boats it''s a question of integrating their polars with the GPS to determine performance levels. The main issue is whether to go with a laptop or a full-sized CPU which allows for real-time current and weather info, splitting the screen five ways and watching movies at the same time. To market on the web you need to know your consumer. Perhaps you should talk to Sailnet about adding your product to their inventory????
Perhaps they react less negatively to spam than I do.


----------

